

Ask HN: Degree in Computer Science vs Business? - dsthysd

Which is more useful, higher paying, and better to have in general?
======
nostrademons
CS by far. Business degrees don't actually teach you business, nor do they
qualify you for business management jobs.

It would probably behoove you to learn about business as well if you get a CS
degree; it opens up some doors and will prevent you from getting taken
advantage of so much. But the way to do that is to go out and actually try to
sell something (whether it's your labor, a webapp, lemonade, whatever) and
make money off it. Business degrees usually function at too high a level of
abstraction to be useful for any one particular business.

------
mwbiz
I have a CS degree and an MBA and overall I feel that the CS degree provides
more value. The MBA is helpful for some positions but only combined with my CS
background. An MBA or business degree on it's own is not that helpful because
the only set of skills you have is business, and nothing really tangible.

